# S/H Seedling Containers



## TADD (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey guys I am looking for examples of S/H Seedling pots for my ohrag. I got a bit of PA from Lance (Thanks) and am looking for suggested containers. Does this make sense? Basically what do you pot your seedlings in for S/H practices. Thanks!
Tadd


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 22, 2007)

The appropriate sized plastic cup (8oz?, look around) with hand melted holes. I get mine at GFS.


----------



## ScottMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

I got some little plastic drinking cups from IKEA that I drilled some holes in the bottom of. Unlike "standard" s/h, for small plants I think just primeagra with watering every other day works better--otherwise by the time you have a reservoir in such a small cup, there's very little room for plant, and the whole thing is overly wet. it seems to be working so far.


----------



## Candace (Mar 22, 2007)

Like everyone above, I just buy small plastic, drinking cups at the grocery store and use an $8 soldering iron to burn the holes. Just do it outside or under your stove hood with the fan on. Alternately you can use a drill to do the holes.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 22, 2007)

12 oz clear plastic cup 2 holes punched in the side 1 inch up from the bottom.
The 12 oz cup is 4 inches tall so that leaves 3 inches above the water reservoir which is the same height as a tall 2.25 inch pot. The extra size and volume over a smaller pot will accommodate the extra roots that grow in the leca. No need to use a smaller pot even for seedlings direct from flask.
Works great, costs little.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 22, 2007)

ScottMcC said:


> I got some little plastic drinking cups from IKEA that I drilled some holes in the bottom of. Unlike "standard" s/h, for small plants I think just primeagra with watering every other day works better--otherwise by the time you have a reservoir in such a small cup, there's very little room for plant, and the whole thing is overly wet. it seems to be working so far.



I agree with you. If you can keep the leca moist with nutrient rich water there is no need for the bottom reservoir. But the bottom reservoir may be a bonus for wet loving phrags. And it may come in handy for those times when you can't water faithfully every two days.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 22, 2007)

I recycle yogurt cups for my seedlings


----------



## gonewild (Mar 22, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I recycle yogurt cups for my seedlings


What flavor?


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 22, 2007)

I use normal seedling 6 packs in trays with hydroton in the begining. When they are bigger I put them in a plastic 8 oz cup.


----------

